# Family Time Dinner



## Savannahsmoker (May 20, 2012)

Ribs, Smoke Corn and Smoke BBQ Beans and Sausage plus some of Sweetie's sides.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

These ribs look wonderful. 

Thanks for posting photo.
Margi.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 20, 2012)

nice ... great looking set up there ...


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 20, 2012)

Corn came out with a nice hint of smoke.

Beans, much to my surprised, also pick up a lovely taste of smoke to compliment the flavors.

As far as the ribs, well we could not remember the last time we had worst ribs.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 20, 2012)

Bummer.  Everything looks so good!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 20, 2012)

According to google maps, I can be there in 19 hours and 5 minutes. Are you looking to adopt any family members? Everything looks sooooo yummy!


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> According to google maps, I can be there in 19 hours and 5 minutes. Are you looking to adopt any family members? Everything looks sooooo yummy!


 
I can be there in less than three. I am all packed with knife and dentures.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 20, 2012)

Thanks all but let me tell you, these ribs were dry like very tasty dry wall and we do not know why.  Prep and smoke the same as always.  

BTW I just added the side unit to see how would do.  See in the pics.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 20, 2012)

Addie, I could've picked you up on the way, but I'm getting the feeling that we're not invited?


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 20, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Addie, I could've picked you up on the way, but I'm getting the feeling that we're not invited?



Ha ha.  Family and friends are always welcome so come on down.  The not friends and family will meet Mr. Glock.


----------



## Paymaster (May 21, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Ha ha. Family and friends are always welcome so come on down. The not friends and family will meet Mr. Glock.


 

LOL!!!!!!!!

Nice set up you have there. Sometime ribs just don't co-operate. I do them all the time and still every now and then they don't turn out the way I want.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 21, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice set up you have there. Sometime ribs just don't co-operate. I do them all the time and still every now and then they don't turn out the way I want.


Thanks for the kind words.  Family says I am my worst food critic.


----------



## FrankZ (May 30, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Thanks for the kind words.  Family says I am my worst food critic.



I don't think that is too uncommon around here...


----------

